# YouTube Examples of all Enneagram Types



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

The list consists of types, wings and stackings...

http://typewatchenneagram.blogspot.co.uk/2011/06/youtube-exemplars-of-enneagram-types.html

http://stackemup.livejournal.com

Anyone relate? I find this fascinating, I'm 6w5 sp/sx, or vice versa...and I'm apparently married to Saddam Hussein and Mussolini :shocked::laughing:, I better not get on his bad side.

The 2nd link has the link to the videos while the first is just a list. *ETA, the second list has people in different stackings (which I happen to like better  )*

I take back all the negative things I've said about type 3s in other threads, turns out I like them.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't really agree with the idea of celebrity typing as an accurate thing in the first place. Sure, we can speculate, but I think the enneagram is too elusive as a system to really make statements about a public person's type with certainty.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Where did the 9w1 come from David Faurve? He clearly said that he was a SX 4


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Quang said:


> Where did the 9w1 come from David Faurve? He clearly said that he was a SX 4


Not sure who that is and I didn't make either of these lists. Found it on the Enneagram institute site forum. In the second list, they have him typed as 4 sp/so. Like I said before, I like the second list better.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

some of these typings are soooooo ridiculous :laughing:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I think it's difficult enough to type the MBTI of celebrities (as Celebritytypes.com makes clearly evident) and that the Enneagram is even more ambiguous. These sites are still interesting, though.

On a side note, on the second one it lists John Oliver (my favorite comedian) as a 3w2. Wut. 639 so/sp definitely seems possible, though.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Flaming Bassoon said:


> I think it's difficult enough to type the MBTI of celebrities (as Celebritytypes.com makes clearly evident) and that the Enneagram is even more ambiguous. These sites are still interesting, though.
> 
> On a side note, on the second one it lists John Oliver (my favorite comedian) as a 3w2. Wut. 639 so/sp definitely seems possible, though.


I could see him being that, I like him as well 

The links are not gospel, but I think they are interesting and someone put a lot of work into them.


----------



## Rustler (Jul 20, 2013)

stackemup is crazy, i look at that thing a lot. I like how there's fashion interviews and manson family members in it, gives a more well-rounded look, possibly.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Rustler said:


> stackemup is crazy, i look at that thing a lot. I like how there's fashion interviews and manson family members in it, gives a more well-rounded look, possibly.


Aww shucks I was hoping I was more like Julia Roberts and Daniel Craig than those awkward 6w5s sp/SX in the first link


----------

